# Was deutsche Komödien falsch machen



## BelanaRi (4. Januar 2019)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Was deutsche Komödien falsch machen* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Was deutsche Komödien falsch machen*


----------



## Batze (4. Januar 2019)

PC Games heißt das doch hier immer noch, oder?


----------



## ICamus (4. Januar 2019)

Deutsche sind einfach ein absolut unlustiges Volk und sollten einfach aufhören Komödien zu produzieren.


----------



## Batze (4. Januar 2019)

ICamus schrieb:


> Deutsche sind einfach ein absolut unlustiges Volk und sollten einfach aufhören Komödien zu produzieren.



Och ne, es gibt da wirklich gute Teile, aber die sind schon älter.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (4. Januar 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> PC Games heißt das doch hier immer noch, oder?



Batze du bist doch nun schon lange genug dabei.
Auch dir müsste vor Jahren schon aufgefallen sein, dass die Kollegen von Widescreen hier ihre eigene Ecke haben.
Was also genau stört dich an einem Zusatzangebot, dass unsere Kollegen anbieten, welches du aber auch ignorieren kannst, wenn es dich nicht interessiert?


----------



## MrFob (4. Januar 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Och ne, es gibt da wirklich gute Teile, aber die sind schon älter.



Jo, Loriot zum Beispiel gehoert immer noch zum lustigsten, was ich kenne ... und deutscher als Loriot wird es nicht.


----------



## Batze (4. Januar 2019)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Batze du bist doch nun schon lange genug dabei.
> Auch dir müsste vor Jahren schon aufgefallen sein, dass die Kollegen von Widescreen hier ihre eigene Ecke haben.
> Was also genau stört dich an einem Zusatzangebot, dass unsere Kollegen anbieten, welches du aber auch ignorieren kannst, wenn es dich nicht interessiert?



Meine Meinung und Ansicht eben. Muss dir ja nicht gefallen.
Ich habe mit dieser Argumentation niemanden beleidigt oder auch nur angegriffen.
Wenn du dich selbst persönlich Angegriffen fühlst so kannst du mir gerne über PN eine Nachricht hinterlassen.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (4. Januar 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Meine Meinung und Ansicht eben. Muss dir ja nicht gefallen.
> Ich habe mit dieser Argumentation niemanden beleidigt oder auch nur angegriffen.
> Wenn du dich selbst persönlich Angegriffen fühlst so kannst du mir gerne über PN eine Nachricht hinterlassen.



Ich fühle mich nicht angegriffen.
Ich versuche nur heraus zu finden, warum du hier immer wieder so gezielt provozieren musst.
Denn nichts anderes war das. 
Du weißt wie der Hase hier läuft und trotzdem reitest du immer wieder darauf herum.


----------



## Wynn (4. Januar 2019)

> Wirklich schwarze, selbstironische Komödien







__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=M-57y72vq6U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.




Ansonsten ja sind viele der deutschen filme ein bissel zu brav geworden aber wahrscheinlich hat man angst vor schlechten ruf in den medien


----------



## FreiherrSeymore (4. Januar 2019)

Benennt die Seite doch einfach gleich um wenn Euch Konsolen, YouTube/Twitch Channel und Filmenews so am Herzen liegen. 
Mit PC Spieletests und Tipps hat hier vielleicht noch 51.45% zu tun, Tendenz fallend. Dabei fallen viele gute Titel unter den Tisch.


----------



## Batze (5. Januar 2019)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Ich fühle mich nicht angegriffen.
> Ich versuche nur heraus zu finden, warum du hier immer wieder so gezielt provozieren musst.
> Denn nichts anderes war das.
> Du weißt wie der Hase hier läuft und trotzdem reitest du immer wieder darauf herum.



Natürlich weiß ich wie der Hase hier läuft. Sogar sehr genau. Deshalb frage ich ja des öfteren sehr genau nach. Ändert eure Schreibe und Mache, dann gibt es mal wieder Top Positives. Aber so, selbst Schuld. 
Oder sagt ganz ehrlich, Hey Leute wir brauchen diese News um zu Überleben. 
Hey ich bin der erste der Zuschlägt und sagt lasst uns alle für PCG Mitarbeiten das es wieder Bergauf geht. 
Aber der Anstoß muss von euch kommen. Denkt mal darüber nach! So etwas nennt sich Ehrlichkeit. Könnte sich auszahlen!
-----------------------------------
Ist es deshalb verboten seine Meinung und Eindrücke zu posten?
Ist es deshalb verboten etwas zu sagen was euch nicht passt?
Muss ich deshalb zu jedem Artikel den ihr bringt in die Luft springen und Jubeln?
Muss ich eurer/deiner Meinung sein?
Muss ich das alles?
Darf ich keine eigene Meinung hier haben?

Habe ich mit meiner Anfrage dich oder irgendeinen hier beleidigt und gegen eure so heiligen Regeln gerade Verstoßen?

Nix habe ich gemacht, nur meine Meinung gesagt. Na wen ich das nicht mehr darf. Traurig.


----------



## michinebel (5. Januar 2019)

Ja jeder der länger im Forum unterwegs ist weiß das du vom Recht der Meinugsäußerung ausreichend gebraucht machst und ich würde Behaupten das du es nach der Meinung der meisten überreizt.


----------



## Batze (5. Januar 2019)

michinebel schrieb:


> Ja jeder der länger im Forum unterwegs ist weiß das du vom Recht der Meinugsäußerung ausreichend gebraucht machst und ich würde Behaupten das du es nach der Meinung der meisten überreizt.



Habe ich kein Problem mit.
Und PCGames ist hier Stammhalter und es mal so zu sagen. Wenn einem ein User nicht passt dann sagt man eben, danke dir aber wir wollen dich hier nicht mehr haben. Und schau. Ist ihr gutes recht. Bin aber noch da, also wieder.
Und wer bist du? 
Hast du hier schon mal einen Thread aufgemacht um hier etwas voran zu bringen?
Hast du hier schon mal Power gezündet, irgend etwas?
Nein.
Ich schon, mehr als  Ein mal.
Ich habe schon des öfteren versucht hier etwas zu bewegen, wie so einige Stamm User auch, du auch? Nein, oder?
Auch wenn ich sehr kritisch bin, aber ich mache hier was und versuche immer etwas zu bewegen. Was hast du bis jetzt hier gemacht im Forum um etwas zu bewegen und uns hier weiter zu bringen?
Genau, gar nichts. Also bitte mal ganz Ruhig bleiben.
Deine Kritik mir gegenüber Okey, aber bitte mal etwas dezenter sehen. 
Ich bin ein Macher der auch sehr stark für das Forum hier steht...Das solltest du nicht vergessen.
Auch wenn ich manchmal übertreibe, ich liebe dieses Forum, und kaum einer hat so viele Start Threads in den letzten Jahren gemacht wie ich, die auch noch gezündet haben.
Was hast du gemacht?

PS: Diese Worte sage ich dir nur weil du schon reg datum 2003 bist. Einem Neuem würde ich sowas nicht sagen.
Du bist seit 16 Jahren angemeldet und was hast du bisher geleistet hier im Forum, außer mich die letzten paar Monate zu beobachten?
Eine tolle Meinungs Bildung!


----------



## batesvsronin (5. Januar 2019)

Ironisch, dass wenn man einen Artikel liest und kommentiert, den man eigentlich nicht lesen und kommentieren will, dafür sorgt, dass eben mehr solche Artikel geschrieben und gepostet werden. 

Zum Thema: Ich find selten deutsche Produktionen gut, egal ob Komödie oder Thriller. In anderen Ländern zieht man sich seine Inspiration aber auch aus Romanen und Comics. Also ich hab jetzt nicht recherchiert, aber ich glaube das ist bei Schweighöfer/Schweiger eher nicht so der Fall, oder? Als "gute" Komödie will mir noch "Der bewegte Mann" einfallen und das basiert auf nem Comic. 
Nun ist mir doch noch der Film "Vollidiot" eingefallen, welcher auf einem Buch basiert und der war so furchtbar, hab ich nach 5 Minuten ausgemacht. Vielleicht ist das doch nicht die Antwort...


----------



## michinebel (5. Januar 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Habe ich kein Problem mit.
> Und PCGames ist hier Stammhalter und es mal so zu sagen. Wenn einem ein User nicht passt dann sagt man eben, danke dir aber wir wollen dich hier nicht mehr haben. Und schau. Ist ihr gutes recht. Bin aber noch da, also wieder.
> Und wer bist du?
> Hast du hier schon mal einen Thread aufgemacht um hier etwas voran zu bringen?
> ...



Ach ja der großer Macker, äh Macher Batze, man muss dich nicht beobachten, man sieht auch so das du gern überall deinen Senf dazu gibst.
Ob das dir hier Ruhm wie du wohl meinst verschafft hat oder eher dafür berüchtigt bist soll jeder selbst entscheiden.
Ich komm mit dir und deiner Art nicht klar geb ich auch ganz offen un ehrlich zu, deine Überheblichkeit, das du dich gern als was besseres aufspielst wie andere und deine "Überlegene"  Moral (sieht man ja hier wider sehr schön) die du immer wieder an den Tag legst geht mir einfach gegen den Strich.
Also ich hab mich daran beteiligt das Crysisheld seine Community Officer Rechte verloren hat.
Ja ich bin seit 2003 hier und genauso lange auch Abonnent, bin im Forum aber immer nur sporadisch aktiv da ich daneben noch ein Privatleben habe, Hobbys, einen Job und ich es mir nicht zur Lebensaufgabe gemacht hab die moralische Instanz des PC Games Forums zu spielen. Auch lese ich meistens nur passiv mit und sage nur was wenn ich auch was zu sagen habe da ich nicht das Bedürfnis habe mich an jeder Diskussion beteiligen zu müssen. 
Freut mich da dir des so gefällt und du dich daran so schön beweihräuchern kannst, mir geht eher das wie und die Häufigkeit aufn Keks, Kritik schön und gut aber man kann alles übertreiben.


----------



## Batze (5. Januar 2019)

michinebel schrieb:


> Ach ja der großer Macker, äh Macher Batze, man muss dich nicht beobachten, man sieht auch so das du gern überall deinen Senf dazu gibst.
> Ob das dir hier Ruhm wie du wohl meinst verschafft hat oder eher dafür berüchtigt bist soll jeder selbst entscheiden.
> Ich komm mit dir und deiner Art nicht klar geb ich auch ganz offen un ehrlich zu, deine Überheblichkeit, das du dich gern als was besseres aufspielst wie andere und deine "Überlegene"  Moral (sieht man ja hier wider sehr schön) die du immer wieder an den Tag legst geht mir einfach gegen den Strich.
> Also ich hab mich daran beteiligt das Crysisheld seine Community Officer Rechte verloren hat.
> ...



Zumindest danke für deine Ehrlickeit. Finde ich top. Man muss mich nicht mögen, warum auch. Aber ich mag Menschen wie du es bist die es mal geradeaus sagen ohne zu beleidigen, Top. Davor habe ich respekt.
Und ja, ich kenne meine Fehler hier im Forum. Du hast im weitesten auch recht.
Das mit Crysisheld finde ich allerdings etwas daneben, aber Ansichtssache.

PS: Um Ruhm und Ehre oder was auch immer geht es mir hier ganz und gar nicht. Ich sage eben immer gerne das was ich so gerade denke, ja mein Fehler, ich weiß. Ich bin eben eine ehrliche Sau.
Ach so, nenn mir von deiner Seite aus einen negativen Post, ich schick dir sofort 5 dagegen. So ist das eben, man merkt sich nur die schlechten.  Ich habe hier nämlich auch eine ganz andere Seite.


----------



## McDrake (5. Januar 2019)

@Batze: Auch Gamestar hat Meldungen über Filme. Dass Widescreen zu klein war für eine eigene Community find ich schade. War damals ja sogar Mod da.
Diese News hier wurde von jener Redaktion gemacht, hat also keine Auswirkungen auf die Arbeit der PCG-Redaktion. 
Ich verstehe echt nicht, warum Du jetzt darauf rumreiten musst. Dass "Themenfremde" Artikel hier kommen ist nun mal so. Wird sich auch nicht ändern. Da ists wie beim Arbeitsplatz: Entweder man findet sich mit Veränderungen ab, welche man selber nicht beeinflussen kann, oder man geht zu einem anderen (besseren) Arbeitgeber. Aber sich andauernd über was aufregen und Trübsal blasen....
Ich bin mit der Entwicklung der Comm auch nicht zufrieden. Nur würde das Weglassen solcher Artikel gar nix bringen.
 Dann ists latürnich noch amüsant, dass dieser Artikel jetzt höher bewertet wird als ein Pcg-Artikel, dank dieser Offtopic-Diskussion
[emoji14]


----------



## Batze (5. Januar 2019)

Ist doch alles gut. Ein post zum Artikel kann man schlecht als rumreiten betiteln. Meine Meinung und gut ist die Sache. Post Nr 3 und 10 sehen es auch nicht so dolle, also warum werden die nicht in die mangel genommen?
Lasst mich also in Ruhe und sucht euch einen anderen.


----------



## Worrel (5. Januar 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Und wer bist du?
> [...]
> Was hast du bis jetzt hier gemacht im Forum um etwas zu bewegen und uns hier weiter zu bringen?
> Genau, gar nichts. Also bitte mal ganz Ruhig bleiben.


Stell dir vor: Genauso wie du Meinungsfreiheit für dich einforderst, haben auch Wenigposter dieses Recht.

Dein Gemecker diesbezüglich ist allerdings genauso sinnvoll, wie bei iTunes rum zumeckern: _"Früher hattet ihr doch nur Musik - wie man auch schon am Namen sehen kann (Tune = Lied, Melodie), also laßt das mal mit dem Filme verleihen/verkaufen"_ 

Da wird man dir ebenso sagen, daß das eine Entscheidung des Managements ist, man da jetzt nichts dran ändert , aber man wird dich nicht dafür bannen oder sonstwie bestrafen, solange du nicht gegen irgendwelche Regeln verstößt. Bekloppt ist es trotzdem, das nach eindeutiger Erklärung immer wieder anzusprechen, wenn eben schon gesagt wurde, daß das hier ein Kombiforum ua für eine Konsolen und eine Filmeseite ist.



> Ich bin ein Macher der auch sehr stark für das Forum hier steht...Das solltest du nicht vergessen.


Du bist ein Forenuser. Punkt.



> Du bist seit 16 Jahren angemeldet und was hast du bisher geleistet hier im Forum, außer mich die letzten paar Monate zu beobachten?
> Eine tolle Meinungs Bildung!


Was hat den die Postinganzahl in einem Spiele(!)Forum mit Meinungsbildung zu tun?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Batze schrieb:


> Ist doch alles gut. Ein post zum Artikel kann man schlecht als rumreiten betiteln. Meine Meinung und gut ist die Sache. Post Nr 3 und 10 sehen es auch nicht so dolle, also warum werden die nicht in die mangel genommen?
> Lasst mich also in Ruhe und sucht euch einen anderen.



*EIN *Post?  Das ist hier schon dein *sechster* Offtopic Post in diesem Thread ...

und btw: Post #3 ist ontopic


----------



## Batze (5. Januar 2019)

Alles gut. Sagte ich doch. Lasst uns Friede Freude Eierkuchen Essen.

Du musst dein Senf also auch noch dazu geben, und ich werde kritisiert, toll.
Bin dann raus hier.


----------



## golani79 (5. Januar 2019)

Batzilein .. langsam wirds langweilig ... zZz ..

Ich denke nicht, dass dich jemand loswerden  will, aber du postest halt ständig die selbe Leier und mittlerweile dürfte das auch der unter dem letzten Stein mitbekommen haben und nicht nur Stammuser.

Und die Redaktion hat auch schon oft genug gesagt, dass die Website "Multikulti" ist - finde dich einfach damit ab und fertig.


----------



## Worrel (5. Januar 2019)

Konkretes Beispiel: _Honig im Kopf_.

Eigentlich mal ein interessantes Thema. Bloß wurde dann auch wieder eine 08/15 deutsche Komödie daraus.
Hui wie lustig, Opa setzt die Küche in Brand
Hui wie lustig, Opa zündet das Feuerwerk zu früh.
Hui wie lustig, der ex-Stecher bekommt was aufs Maul.
Hui wie lustig, Opa macht aus der Besprechung beim Arzt eine Standup Comedy Show.
...

Dazu noch ein paar mal in die Klischee Kiste gegriffen, fertig ist der allzu deutsche Film.

Dabei hätte es gerade mal einem Film mit einem solchen Thema gut getan, _keine Komödie _(die er trotz einiger dramatischer Momente ist) zu sein, denn Demenz ist ein ernstes Thema, über das man auch durchaus mal in einem Film reden kann.


----------



## Worrel (5. Januar 2019)

golani79 schrieb:


> Und die Redaktion hat auch schon oft genug gesagt, dass die Website "Multikulti" ist -



triggered in 3, 2, 1 ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RedDragon20 (5. Januar 2019)

Worrel schrieb:


> Konkretes Beispiel: _Honig im Kopf_.
> 
> Eigentlich mal ein interessantes Thema. Bloß wurde dann auch wieder eine 08/15 deutsche Komödie daraus.
> Hui wie lustig, Opa setzt die Küche in Brand
> ...



Bei Honig im Kopf bin ich irgendwie zwiegespalten. Grundsätzlich gefällt mir der Film. Auch die Witze sind völlig in Ordnung, was aber einfach daran liegt, dass die Figur des demenzkranken Amandus einfach hervorragend durch Dieter Hallervorden verkörpert wird. Hier ist meiner Meinung nach der Knackpunkt: Ohne "Didi" wäre der Film niemals so gut geworden. Der trägt den ganzen Film, sowohl die witzigen, als auch die traurigen Momente. Der Mann schafft es auch, schlechte Witze witzig sein zu lassen.  

Aber Til Eulenspiegel...äh...Schweiger und seine Tochter haben einfach kein Schauspieltalent. Das Mädel ist genauso ausdrucksarm wie ihr alter Herr. Insbesondere Til Schweiger sollte seinem Nachnamen langsam mal alle Ehre machen und mit der Schauspielerei einfach aufhören. Der Typ hat es einfach nicht drauf und seine besten Rollen waren die, in denen er nicht viel sprechen musste.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (5. Januar 2019)

Worrel schrieb:


> Dein Gemecker diesbezüglich ist allerdings genauso sinnvoll, wie bei iTunes rum zumeckern: _"Früher hattet ihr doch nur Musik - wie man auch schon am Namen sehen kann (Tune = Lied, Melodie), also laßt das mal mit dem Filme verleihen/verkaufen"_


Ein ganz schlechter Vergleich !
Zum einen ist s eine Erweiterung des Startmediums um die Bildkomponente und zum anderen gibst es so viele "Singfilme"

Die Kurve von "PC Spiele" zu "elektronische Spiele aller Art & Film & Serien" ist schon eine völlig andere !


----------



## MichaelG (5. Januar 2019)

*Was deutsche Komödien falsch machen*

Deutsche Komödien sind nichts mehr. Sie waren mal auf einem Hoch in den 90er Jahren. Aber seit ca. 2000? Immer wenn ich deutsche Komödie lese und ein Jahr 20xx graut es mir. Kein Vergleich zum grandiosen Loriot oder den Otto-Filmen.

Es geht weiter mit dem Münsteraner Tatort mit Liefers/Prahl. Früher Humor mit/über die kleine Darstellerin („gehen sie hoch erhobenen Hauptes unter den Schreibtisch und holen meinen Koffer“) den lustigen Dialogen zwischen Liefers und Prahl hat die Qualität der Folgen und der Humor darin in letzter Zeit arg abgenommen. Keine zündenden Spitzen mehr, kein richtiger Humor. Das einzige was bleibt ist der kiffende Vater von Prahl. Das langt aber bei weitem nicht.

Man traut sich nicht mehr, will political correct sein, hat keinen Mut zum Risiko mehr, weicht allem was ansatzweise ein Fettnäpfchen werden könnte km-weit aus und so entgehen aufgrund fehlender Kreativität und mangelndem Mut zig Optionen für humoristische Ansätze. Würde Otto (z.B. was den Ausschnitt betrifft) heute so gedreht wäre ein Shitstorm definitiv da und es kämen Beschwerden wegen Rassismus.


----------



## Worrel (5. Januar 2019)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Ein ganz schlechter Vergleich !
> Zum einen ist s eine Erweiterung des Startmediums um die Bildkomponente


und zum anderen ist es die Reduktion eines Startmediums um die interaktive Komponente.



> und zum anderen gibst es so viele "Singfilme"


Weil iTunes ja auch ausschließlich "Singfilme" in ihrer Filmabteilung hat. 
Mit derselben Argumentation könnte man übrigens SciFi Filme legitimieren, sobald jemand ein SciFi Spiel spielt. 



> Die Kurve von "PC Spiele" zu "elektronische Spiele aller Art & Film & Serien" ist schon eine völlig andere !


Wo ist denn die allzu große Kurve von "PC Spiel" zu "Konsolenspiel" oder auch nur "Mobile Spiel"?
Beachte auch, daß diverse Spiele von einer Plattform zur nächsten hin- und herportiert werden und gerade die XBox im Prinzip nur ein 08/15 Windows Spiele PC mit vorgegebenen Komponenten ist.

Und wenn man sich Spiele wie _Dear Esther_, _The Vanishing of Ethan Carter_ oder die _The Walking Dead_ Adventures anschaut: Wo ist denn da noch großartig ein Unterschied zu einem Spielfilm, wenn man mal davon absieht, daß man ein paar mal auf die Maus klicken muß, damit es weiter geht?

Oder was ist mit Spielen wie _Quantum Break_, bei dem sich Film und Spielgeschehen abwechseln? (Dort gibt es eine Handvoll Realfilm Sequenzen, die jeweils >20 Minuten Laufzeit haben)

Zudem gibt es ja diverse Franchises, die sich in verschiedenen Medien austoben, siehe zB _Star Wars _oder _The Walking Dead_. Alleine für die Fans dieser Serien wäre es ja schon interessant, sich entsprechende News anzuschauen.

Und zum Schluß: Danke an Batze, der mit seinem halben Dutzend Postings dafür gesorgt hat, daß dieses Thema oft angeklickt wird; also ein Interesse der Kundschaft an derartigen Themen besteht und damit in Zukunft weiterhin News darüber gepostet werden.


----------



## michinebel (5. Januar 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Das mit Crysisheld finde ich allerdings etwas daneben, aber Ansichtssache.



Wenn man mit politischen Themen in einen Thread um sich wirft wo es nix zu suchen hat und mich dann noch beleidigt wenn ich drauf hinweise und bitte des Off-Topic sein zu lassen, dann wird er gemeldet fertig. Nix gegen persönliche Meinung aber Off-Topic und dann beleidigen geht von Haus aus nicht und als CO schon zwei mal nicht.
Aber wieder zurück zum Thema.

Edit: Lesbarkeit vebessert, warum ich dich in diesem Fall nur kritisiere? Du hast mit Off-Topic angefangen, alle anderen Off-Topic Beiträge resultieren daraus.



Batze schrieb:


> Ach so, nenn mir von deiner Seite aus einen negativen Post, ich schick dir sofort 5 dagegen. So ist das eben, man merkt sich nur die schlechten.  Ich habe hier nämlich auch eine ganz andere Seite.



Das stimmt natürlich das negatives eher auffällt und im Gedächtnis bleibt, deine Art polarisiert nun mal.


----------



## Schalkmund (5. Januar 2019)

An Bang Boom Bang kam eh nie wieder eine deutsche Komödie heran.





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XtnqN0mYP3Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## LOX-TT (5. Januar 2019)

michinebel schrieb:


> Wenn man mit politischen Themen in einen Thread um sich wirft wo er nix zu suchen hat und mich dann noch beleidigt, dann wird er gemeldet fertig, nix gegen persönliche Meinung aber Off-Topic und dann beleidigen geht von Haus aus nicht und als CO schon zwei mal nicht.




Dass Crysis nicht mehr als Mod tragbar war da sind wir uns denk ich alle einig, die Gründe waren da ja vielfältig, trotzdem sollten wir beim Thema bleiben und auch nicht mehr auf diesem alten Thema herumreiten, alleine schon aus Anstand. Darum wie du ja schon selbst sagtest:



michinebel schrieb:


> Aber wieder zurück zum Thema.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (5. Januar 2019)

Schalkmund schrieb:


> An Bang Boom Bang kam eh nie wieder eine deutsche Komödie heran.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Läuft in der 1011. Spielwoche im UCI Bochum. Jeden Freitag um 23:00h. Das hat schon seinen Grund.


----------



## dubako (5. Januar 2019)

Kenne Pc Games auch schon paar Jährchen.  Jahrelang die Hefte gelesen bzw. verschlungen. Habe mir auch jetzt wieder ein Heft Abo gegönnt. Gibt nix besseres für längere "Sitzungen"  Du hast aber nicht ganz Unrecht mit deiner Aussage. Ich finde im Bereich "Pc Gaming" ist bei Pc Games ganz viel Luft nach oben.  Besonders wenn ich mir die "ausländische Konkurrenz anschaue. Im Bereich "Modding", Indie Games z. B führt PC Games ein Schattendasein. Da gibts ne extrem große Community. Fast tagtäglich erscheinen neue Mods oder Indie Games. Ich halte diese "Vernachlässigung" für einen Fehler resp. dieses "fischen" in allen Teichen.


----------



## zukolada (7. Januar 2019)

Hmmmm, was sie falsch machen? Achja, ALLES! Sie sind primitiv, dumm und reine Blödelei... Entweder machen wir Komödien mit extra viel Fäkalsprache und möglichst asozial oder wir machen Tatort und Autobahnpolizei.... achja oder so ein Rotz wie KeinohrWasweißichmist...

Und genau DIESE Menschen die solche Filme immer feiern, sind dann diejenigen, die sich über Hollywood-Produktionen auslassen, weil sie entweder zu unrealistisch oder total übertrieben sind...

Genau mein Humor!


----------



## schokoeis (7. Januar 2019)

Für gute Filme braucht man gute Schauspieler. Und die sind in D nun mal Mangelware.


----------



## Kartamus (7. Januar 2019)

Nicht nur deutsche Komödien sind Mist! 90% der deutschen Filme sind Schrott.


----------



## Murmelgrumpf (7. Januar 2019)

Mich kotzt es mittlerweile ziemlich an, daß hier inzwischen regelmäßig Threads von immer den gleichen Selbstdarstellern gekapert werden, um einen Streit vom Zaun zu brechen. Wenn das für Euch die Highlights des Tages sind, dann mein aufrichtiges Beileid.

Zum Topic ... irgendwo hat unten jemand geschrieben, daß der Deutsche an sich lieber über Andere lacht statt mit ihnen und das stimmt leider. Klar ist das eine pauschale und nicht auf Jeden zutreffende Aussage, aber wer schonmal in Asien unterwegs war wird wissen, daß die Menschen dort viel lachen. Sie lachen auch ÜBER dich, wenn dir ein Mißgeschick passiert, du mal komisch aussiehst  oder ähnliches .... aber das tun sie in aller Regel nie in dieser schadenfrohen und oft gehässigen Art und Weise, in der es hierzulande der Fall ist.


----------



## UthaSnake (7. Januar 2019)

Nicht nur deutsche Komöden sind Mist!
Wenn ich lese das der deutsche Humor oft platt sei, schaut auh mal über den großen Teich. Habe in letzter Zeit einige US-Komödien gesehen, welche einfach genau so großer Mist sind, wie die deutschen Versionen. 
Es ist natürlich der schieren Masse an Produktionen geschuldet das aus dem US Markt eine höhere Anzahl von besseren Filmen kommt. Hätten wir in Deutschland die gleiche Menge an Filmen zu bieten hätten wir sicherlich auch mehr Perlen dabei.
Deutschland als Land hat nicht nicht verstanden wie man Charaktere schreibt, (lustige) Dialoge oder spannende Szenen umsetzt, dieses Problem betrifft jede Nation die Filme macht.
In Deutschland ist es "einfach" der fehlende Mut seitens der Filmfrderungsgesellschaften die dem Medium Film im Wege stehen. Ich bin mir sicher das in Deutschland das Know-How besteht einen (bspw.) Katastrophenfilm zu drehen, der inhaltlich sowie audivisuell begeistern kann. Wir haben hier keine Skyline die wir niederreißen können, aber ein Katastrophenfilm muss nicht immer gleich der Weltuntergang sein.
Die (alten) Männer und Frauen die für die Filmfürderung zuständig sind, sehen sich eben einfach die Zahlen an und setzen auf das gemütliche Schweiger/Schweighöfer Pferd als einem unbekannten Newcommer oder einer zu "verrückten" Idee Geld und Aufmekrsamkeit zu widmen.
Ich denke das deutsche Drehbuchautoren ihre "wilden" Ideen an andere Märkte verkaufen/verschicken, weil sie wissen das ein US Produzent (bspw.) geneigter ist eine "wilde" Idee umzusetzen.
Natürlich wirkt der deutsche Film langweilig und ideenlos - das tut Hollywood auch.
Comic-underpants-baseball-bat-boy-Heroes geben sich in den Kinosäälen dieser Welt zusammen mit der xten Forsetzeung, dem drölfsten Prequel und dem sicherlich floppenden (Serien-)Spin-Off die Klinke in die Hand. Deutschland muss "einfach" mehr Geld auszugegeben bereit sein.

Ich habe letzt das Buch "Passagier 23" gelesen. Ein, wie ich finde, sehr sehr spannendes Buch. Während des Lesens stellte ich mir vor, wie die Szenen im Buch wohl in einem Film aussehen würden. Dann gab ich dem deutschen Film eine Chance als ich hörte das RTL (jaja...) das Buch verfilmt hatte.
Ok, ein deutscher TV-Film, da sollte man eh nichts erwarten - aber dieses wirklich tolle Buch, haben die verantwortlichen dermaßen lustlos hingeschludert. 
Woran das lag?
In meinen Augen an den fehlenden finanziellen Miteln, schlechtem Schnitt und teils dürftiger Schauspielleistung. Für meinen Geschmack hatte der Regiesseru leider kein (besonders gutes) Auge für Dramaturgier. 
Wie dem auch sei...

Trotz allem glaube ich das in Deutschland das Know-How vorhanden ist. Wir haben hier nicht weniger Ideenlosigkeit als die US Autoren in Hollywood. Die deutsche Filmförderung muss einfach mutiger sein etwas umzusetzen. Ich verstehe nicht warum das Modell der Low-Budget nicht in Deutschland versucht wird. EIn Thriller auf engem Raum. Ein Katastrophenfilm mit wenig Sets, bspw. ein Bürogebäude mit kleinen aber guten Effekten, statt zu versuchen DAS INFERNO abzufackeln, welche das eben wieder nach TV Landschaft aussieht...
Vor Jahren gab es ein Schreibwettbewerb in dem es um frische Ideen im Hporrorbereich ging. 
ich machte mit, errang einen guten Platz und war am Ende enttäuscht das der Gewinnerfilm / die Gewinneridee, dann doch wieder eine HorrorKOMÖDIE war.

Wenn ich also sage Deutschland braucht Mut, meine ich nicht nur in finanzieller Hinsicht.
Liebe Produzenten, verlasst eure Wohlfühlzone: kein WW2 mehr, keine Nachkriegszeit mehr, keine stereotypischen RomComs mehr, keine DDr/Mauer Movies mehr...!
Action, Thriller, Katastrophe egal...
Einfach (ohne " ", denn es sollte einfach einfach sein) Mut zu etwas neuem!


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (7. Januar 2019)

Kurz und knapp: Nahezu alle deutschen Filme sind nicht privat finanziert sondern von "oben" abgesegnet durch Filmförderungsfonds. Ergebnis: Bloß immer schön politisch korrekt bleiben und ja niemandem auf die Zehen steigen, könnte ja sonst wieder ein gewaltiges Echo aus Politik und Gutmenschenarmeen hervorrufen. 
Mehr muss man dazu eigentlich auch nicht sagen. 

Allerdings hat die Qualität von Filmen generell abgenommen habe ich das Gefühl. Ich habe z.B. auch keine Lust mir den 124. Marvel-Film anzusehen der vor Special Effects, Explosionen und Superkräften nur noch trotzt. Frankreich hat es ne ganze Weile sehr gut gemacht, aber auch da kam schon länger nichts Gutes mehr her gefühlt. Von England fange ich lieber gar nicht erst an.  Die hatten zwar schon einige gute Filme, aber 80% der von dort kommenden Filme sind auch eher mau. Entweder zuuuu britsch oder es ist wieder das typische Lovestory- oder Anti-Nazis-Ding. Nein danke, hängt einem auch schon zum Hals raus. 
Zum Glück gibt es dafür sehr viele gute Serien. Auch einige deutsche btw.


----------



## Worrel (7. Januar 2019)

UthaSnake schrieb:


> ... als ich hörte das RTL (jaja...) das Buch verfilmt hatte.


=>


> haben die verantwortlichen dermaßen lustlos hingeschludert.
> Woran das lag?


hm, öhm, ... an ... RTL?


----------



## Worrel (7. Januar 2019)

Cryptic-Ravage schrieb:


> Allerdings hat die Qualität von Filmen generell abgenommen habe ich das Gefühl. Ich habe z.B. auch keine Lust mir den 124. Marvel-Film anzusehen der vor Special Effects, Explosionen und Superkräften nur noch trotzt.


Fair bleiben: vom MCU gibt's gerade mal ~20 Streifen.

Und bezüglich "Explosionen und Superkräften" hauen die DC Filme da noch ne ganze Schippe drauf, dagegen ist Marvel Kindergarten.


----------



## Terracresta (7. Januar 2019)

Till Schweiger allein reicht für mich aus, einen Film nicht schauen zu wollen. Der Mann hat so viel Ausstrahlung wie eine kaputte Glühbirne und witzig ist er erst recht nicht.

Generell gibt es aber so gut wie keine Filme, die mich ins Kino locken würden und TV schau ich schon über 10 Jahren nicht mehr. Will ich lachen, schaue ich lieber Klassiker wie "Der Blonde mit dem schwarzen Schuh" oder gleich richtige Comedians ala Jimmy Carr, Dara Ó Briain, Ed Byrne usw. Generell schau ich heutzutage eher britische.


----------



## devilsreject (7. Januar 2019)

Naja Deutschland ist sehr speziell..... Hier werden Stars durch Medien selbst gehypt und in den Olymp gehoben, egal ob Film Comedy oder Gameshow. In folge dessen muss man diese/n gehypten Star dann in allen Formaten sehen egal wie schlecht. So kann nichts gelingen. Dann kommt noch das finanzielle Budget, welches nunmal oft keinen hochwertigen Film/Serie gestalten lässt. Sehr gut finde ich eigentlich aktuell die Serie auf Amazon mit Toni dem Clan Chef in Berlin  Finde ich relativ gut gemacht und macht Laune auf mehr. Deutschland 83 war sehr gut bis dann Deutschland 86 als Fortsetzung grandioser Quatsch war...

Gut und Teuer waren auch die ganzen Bully Filme, wenngleich diese Art von Komik jetzt nichts ist was ich regelmäßig ertragen könnte.

Wir haben unheimlich viele gute Theaterschauspieler, an Nachwuchs scheitert es auch nicht, es werden wohl die FIlmfirmen und deutschen Drehbuchautoren samt Regisseuren sein, welche die Qualität nicht hoch bekommen.


----------



## Worrel (7. Januar 2019)

devilsreject schrieb:


> Naja Deutschland ist sehr speziell..... Hier werden Stars durch Medien selbst gehypt und in den Olymp gehoben, egal ob Film Comedy oder Gameshow.


Gut, daß das in anderen Ländern, wie zB den USA völlig unmöglich wäre ...


----------



## Javata (7. Januar 2019)

Kartamus schrieb:


> Nicht nur deutsche Komödien sind Mist! 90% der deutschen Filme sind Schrott.



Ganz so weit würde ich nicht gehen aber viele deutsche Filme sind es defenitiv. Das fängt schon bei der Besetzung an, geht dann über die Technik (die direkt zur Optik führt) bis hin zu Drehbuch/Inhalt/Handlung.
Auf der anderen Seite muss man aber auch sehen, dass auch viele Filme aus anderen Ländern Mist sind, man sie aber in Deutschland dann gar nicht erst mitbekommt.

Was die deutschen Komödien betrifft fehlt es hier vll auch an Comedians, die dann solche Filme machen. Ein "Schuh des Manitu" mit Herbig, Tramitz und Kavanian, also jeder Menge Kompetenz, war doch nicht schlecht?! In den USA drehen Comedians da doch viel heufiger Filme siehe James, Sandler etc nur mal als Beispiele (über die Qualität kann man hier natürlich streiten) und hier macht jemand wie Schweiger dann Komödien... Da muss man kein Experte sein um den Fehler zu finden.


----------



## Haehnchen81 (8. Januar 2019)

"Dadurch verlässt sich die deutsche Komödie darauf, dass Einfachheit und Albernheit der Figuren das Publikum ausreichend amüsieren - und gibt sich deshalb in Bezug auf die Handlung, die zudem gerne zu einer seltsamen Liebesgeschichte mutiert, deutlich weniger Mühe. "

Und Abermillionen gucken den Scheiß... 

Was deutsche Komödien falsch machen ist ja offenbar genau das richtige Rezept. Warum auch immer... aber Schweighöfer, Schweiger, M'Barek und all ihre rotz-komödien haben einen WAHNSINNS Erfolg. 

Und schaut man sich an wieviele Millionen Zuschauer RTL und RTL 2 gucken, oder sich dümmliche Comedy Shows ala Mario Barth anschauen der 2 Stunden am Stück ein und den selben witz erzählt der niemals lustig war und nie sein wird. Wen wundert es da noch bitte das die flachen deutschen Komödien son Erfolg haben?

Wozu sollen sich die Filmemacher ala Schweighöfer auch Mühe geben, und interessante Plots und Figuren verfilmen, wenn das platte 08/15 Zeug so einen Erfolg hat? Der Erfolg gibt ihnen leider recht... ich habe in meinem Freundeskreis zum Glück niemanden der diesem Schrott was abgewinnen kann... Aber die Zuschauerzahlen lügen leider nicht.

Aber hier so einen kritischen Beitrag auf deutsche Komödien zu verfassen und dann am Ende "Willkommen bei den Hartmanns" als positives Beispiel hervorzuheben ist ja auch gewagt... Glaub die letzte wirklich gute (tragi-) Komödie aus Deutschland die ich gesehen hab war Rossini. Man ist das lange her.


----------



## Worrel (8. Januar 2019)

Javata schrieb:


> > 90% der deutschen Filme sind Schrott.
> 
> 
> Ganz so weit würde ich nicht gehen aber viele deutsche Filme sind es defenitiv.


Der Eindruck, das sei ein deutsches Problem, kann auch damit zusammenhängen, daß man entsprechende Produkte anderer Länder gar nicht zu Gesicht bekommt.


----------

